# Mau tempo, Açores  11/12 Maio 2012



## fablept (11 Mai 2012 às 17:54)

Algumas fotos do Acoriano Oriental

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...em-casas-na-bretanha-s-miguel-em-atualizacao#


----------



## fablept (11 Mai 2012 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2012*

Mais algumas imagens da TVI
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/acores-mau-tempo-chuva-casas-vitimas-tvi24/1347682-4071.html


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2012 às 19:15)

*Tromba de água na Bretanha (11.05.2012)*

*Fotografia e vídeo sobre a Tromba de água na Bretanha (S.Miguel)*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/euLTmsqND1SIZ87L9Hbr"]Tromba de Ã¡gua na Bretanha - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Fonte: RTP Açores


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2012*

Bretanha essa tarde. A ribeira não se conteve arrastando troncos, lama e pedras.

(foto de Sá Couto)


----------



## Azor (11 Mai 2012 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2012*

Hoje da tarde na Bretanha em S. Miguel (fotos de Rosinha Ribeiro)



 





(Fotos de Letícia Reis)



 






(Foto de http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/chuva-intensa-provoca-estragos-em-casas-na-bretanha-s-miguel)


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2012 às 00:10)

Tromba de água na Bretanha


TheUkboy64 

*Ajuda da Bretanha 11-05-2012 *

kyzervandeedje


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 15:05)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2012*































(c) Fotos de António Araújo
http://fotoaraujo.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Azor (12 Mai 2012 às 16:28)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2012*

(fotos de Sá Couto)


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2012 às 01:56)

Mau tempo na Ajuda da Bretanha


mpcv78

Mau tempo na ilha Terceira

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/N0uTAESClBJOcsTOkSi4"]Mau tempo na ilha Terceira - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Cheias na Ilha terceira Porto judeu 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo5C-yW2xWk"]Cheias na Ilha terceira Porto judeu      - YouTube[/ame]

100vitis


----------



## Azor (14 Mai 2012 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2012*

Aqui mais um vídeo para juntar aos outros anteriores. Este é da tromba de água na Bretanha, S. Miguel e pelos vistos já foi notícia numa estação televisiva estrangeira qualquer.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2012 às 01:10)

Estragos na meloa da Graciosa

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/wDzqLflGuZyoeUZ8Hfft"]Estragos na meloa da Graciosa - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Terceira: Chuva inutiliza casas no Porto Judeu

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/FgvYJreR6eoNENkdyhOV"]Terceira: Chuva inutiliza casas no Porto Judeu - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Terceira: Fazem-se contas aos danos provocados pela chuva

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/zujfVqeDOMIhRBzP2ZDF"]Terceira:fazem-se contas aos danos provocados pela chuva - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------

